# Abortion "incrementalists" versus abolitionists in a recent debate



## Pergamum (Jul 17, 2015)

Since Planned Parenthood is in the news and our awareness is focused on these issues: Here is a good (and free) e-book covering a debate over different Protestant approaches towards opposing abortion. There was a recent debate between Pro-lifers (who have been dubbed "incrementalists") versus a growing zealous movement who refer to themselves as "abolitionists," whose motives are good, but who fail in a number of ways. These abolitionists often spend much time criticizing the methods of other Pro-life groups in troubling ways.

Below is the e-book and a snippet of the debate, which clearly shows the soundness of the "Pro-life" approach as opposed to the idealistic-but-naive rhetoric of the abolitionists.


http://www.jillstanek.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Debate-e-book-small.pdf

Here is the full debate video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs2SmsCuLV0&feature=youtu.be

And a representative shorter snippet: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXVl0QLKluo#t=93


----------



## Ken (Jul 22, 2015)

Second video shows Planned Parenthood doc haggling over price of fetal body parts

God bless you and keep you,
Ken


----------

